# My adequate system.



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Still a work in progress but I have a decent system running.

My projection unit is an Epson Home Cinema 6100 projecting on a DIY Laminate DW screen (4' x 8')

my amp is a Denon 3802 7.1 system. Its an older amp but it still sounds incredible.

My Denons back channels crapped out so I decided to get a new AVR. I decided on the Onkyo 609

My speakers are Paradigm towers and rears with a Mirage center speaker and a Klipsch sub. Im running 5.1 because the room doesnt accomodate the 7 speaker system all that well.


----------

